# Cherry Blossom Season



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

Cherry blossoms are currently on my island and I'm letting people come get some.

Heres the rules:
- I'm looking for at least one item of my wishlist, something pink or white, stone, DIYS or bells ( https://nookazon.com/profile/2050893307/wishlist )
- Do not message me asking for code, i will message you
- When i send the dodo code please come asap
- When you get here please drop what you are giving me, you cannot get in otherwise
- Please do not give out the dodo code
- You will have 30mins from when I say


----------



## SarahSays (May 8, 2020)

Hi there. I am in July on my island, so I’d love to come by. I have a white plain mug (can bring as many as you want as it is in my Nooks) and the firewood DIY recipe. Let me know if I can drop by!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 8, 2020)

I have a Nova light, it's not in yellow but you can customize it


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

Messaging first 2


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

I have a tomatoes mixer


----------



## kyasarin (May 8, 2020)

Hi--I got mini cactus set.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 8, 2020)

i have a table lamp and rice cooker! i'd love to come


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

Next 3 I will message within next 30mins


----------



## Cosmic (May 8, 2020)

I’ve got the white accessory stand


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

The four people who I havent messaged yet I will spilt into 2 groups of 2 and then that it for the day but I will be doing more tommorow.


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

So sorry if I havent PMed you, I've gotten really tired but anyone feel free to PM me and we can sort something tomorrow.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 8, 2020)

Pretty sure this belongs here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/dodo-business-class.247/

This section is for people who're offering free access...


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Pretty sure this belongs here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/dodo-business-class.247/
> 
> This section is for people who're offering free access...


Sorry I didn't know, it's my first day on the forums.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 8, 2020)

Eevee_TheForest said:


> Sorry I didn't know, it's my first day on the forums.



In future read the headings on forums, some people get a bit punchy about posting in the wrong place. Dw about it we all make mistakes


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 8, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 8, 2020)

Closing for the night and we re post in the right place tommorow


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 9, 2020)

Just woke up so i'm accepting people again


----------



## seikoshi (May 9, 2020)

hi! id love to come over, I can give you some stone and mom's tea cozy!


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 9, 2020)

Hey there! I’d love to visit
I’d be happy to bring a tip


----------



## Eevee_TheForest (May 9, 2020)

It looks like there's more spawning with just me so I'm just going to sell them, sorry guys.


----------

